# Who wants to water my roses? (CLOSED)



## Airysuit (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi all!
So I recently found out I made a mistake somewhere in my breeding proces, and cant fix this mistake without starting over... woops haha

So now I made a new patch, this time in a way where I can't make the same mistakes! But I really want to kickstart the proces, since I hope it doesn't take me another 3 months before I'm finally I'm getting close haha.

So let me know if you wanna help me out!

Feel free to check the shops!
But I'll only allow up 5 people to come over every day


----------



## jadetine (Nov 29, 2020)

If I can buy a watering can from your shop,  I'm happy to help! Send dodo when ready.


----------



## Buffi (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi! Do you still need people to water your flowers?


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 1, 2020)

Bump!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2020



jadetine said:


> If I can buy a watering can from your shop,  I'm happy to help! Send dodo when ready.


Im off all day today if ur still interested


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 1, 2020)

I can come over now to water your flowers!


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Dec 1, 2020)

I'd be happy to help ^^


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 1, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> I can come over now to water your flowers!





ATheBuoy42 said:


> I'd be happy to help ^^


Thanks so much! I added you guys to the queue


----------



## jadetine (Dec 1, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Bump!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2020
> 
> ...


I'm interested! Ready whenever.


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 1, 2020)

jadetine said:


> I'm interested! Ready whenever.


Added you too!


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 3, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Rairu (Dec 3, 2020)

I can come water for you, can I shop?


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 3, 2020)

Rairu said:


> I can come water for you, can I shop?


Sure! Added you to the list


----------



## Rairu (Dec 3, 2020)

great thanks, I wanted to make sure checking out and buying were the same. I may go silent for a bit, as my garbage can keeps blowing down the street today!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 3, 2020

That was fun, you're nice. Thank you for the gift!


----------



## jazz_lovely (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi there!
Do you still need help?


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 3, 2020)

jazz_lovely said:


> Hi there!
> Do you still need help?


Yes that would be great! Let me open gates and ill send you dodo 
If ur still interested?


----------



## jazz_lovely (Dec 3, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Yes that would be great! Let me open gates and ill send you dodo
> If ur still interested?


Yes I am still interested. I'm ready when you're ready and is Celeste still around?


----------



## Buffi (Dec 3, 2020)

Are you still interested, I would love to come over and water


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 3, 2020)

jazz_lovely said:


> Yes I am still interested. I'm ready when you're ready and is Celeste still around?





Buffi said:


> Are you still interested, I would love to come over and water


Yes I'm definitely still interested!
I'm doing a trade right now but I'll be ready again in 10-15 minutes 
Celeste is still here!


----------



## Buffi (Dec 3, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Yes I'm definitely still interested!
> I'm doing a trade right now but I'll be ready again in 10-15 minutes
> Celeste is still here!


Ok great! Ty


----------



## jazz_lovely (Dec 3, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Yes I'm definitely still interested!
> I'm doing a trade right now but I'll be ready again in 10-15 minutes
> Celeste is still here!


Let me know when you're done


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 3, 2020)

Buffi said:


> Ok great! Ty





jazz_lovely said:


> Let me know when you're done


I added you both to the queue!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 3, 2020

Thanks all! Thats it for today 
Sorry shops were closed already but youre welcome to shop next time!


----------



## Lyndee (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m available to help if still needed


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 6, 2020)

Bump !


----------



## OswinOswald (Dec 6, 2020)

I’ll come water, just want to also visit your shop


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 6, 2020)

OswinOswald said:


> I’ll come water, just want to also visit your shop


Sure! Great thanks  let me open gates


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 6, 2020)

Are you still looking for waterers today? I can come and would just like to buy a blue Dinosaur Toy from the Nooklings.


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 6, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Are you still looking for waterers today? I can come and would just like to buy a blue Dinosaur Toy from the Nooklings.


Yes im still looking! Are you available now? Because in 25min i have to go offline, and otherwise I will be online later today


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 6, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Yes im still looking! Are you available now? Because in 25min i have to go offline, and otherwise I will be online later today


Great, I'm available now! ^_^


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 6, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Great, I'm available now! ^_^


Let me open my gates!


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 10, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## jadetine (Dec 10, 2020)

Would you be horribly offended if I stopped by to drop off a few for you to clone, or are you not ready to cave in to the easy route yet? XD


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 10, 2020)

jadetine said:


> Would you be horribly offended if I stopped by to drop off a few for you to clone, or are you not ready to cave in to the easy route yet? XD


Haha I'm not offended! But i dont want a clone thanks i like to achieve it on my own  if you still wanna stop by to water youre welcome to!


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 11, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Rairu (Dec 11, 2020)

you want watering?


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 11, 2020)

Rairu said:


> you want watering?


Yeah that would be great  are you available now?


----------



## Rairu (Dec 11, 2020)

Yes I am, may I shop?


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 11, 2020)

Sure! Let me open gates


----------



## Rairu (Dec 11, 2020)

Sure, dodo code or just come as a friend?


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 11, 2020)

Rairu said:


> Sure, dodo code or just come as a friend?


Its open to friends


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 11, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Lyndee (Dec 11, 2020)

Is Celeste still there?


----------



## Rairu (Dec 11, 2020)

Can I come to see Celeste?


----------



## Raz (Dec 11, 2020)

Can I visit? How many flowers do you need to be watered?


----------



## Rairu (Dec 11, 2020)

There aren't many to water.


----------



## Raz (Dec 11, 2020)

I'll bring two watering cans just in case


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 11, 2020)

Lyndee said:


> Is Celeste still there?





Rairu said:


> Can I come to see Celeste?





Raz said:


> I'll bring two watering cans just in case


I added you all the the queue!
Please be patient, I'm in a trade rn  then ill let you in!


----------



## Rairu (Dec 11, 2020)

I watered earlier, so if it's ok I'll find Celeste because it won't help for me to water again today, but I'll keep helping you everyday I can!


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 11, 2020)

Rairu said:


> I watered earlier, so if it's ok I'll find Celeste because it won't help for me to water again today, but I'll keep helping you everyday I can!


Sure np!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020



Lyndee said:


> Is Celeste still there?





Raz said:


> I'll bring two watering cans just in case


Youre in queue!


----------



## Rairu (Dec 11, 2020)

Appreciate you letting me visit!


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 12, 2020)

I'll try my hand at it.


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 12, 2020)

Bluelady said:


> I'll try my hand at it.


Thanks that would be great 
Are you available now?


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 12, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Thanks that would be great
> Are you available now?


Yes


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 13, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mythical (Dec 13, 2020)

I can help!


----------



## Rairu (Dec 13, 2020)

Do you still need watering help?


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 13, 2020)

Bump


----------



## jadetine (Dec 13, 2020)

Hello! I'll swing by and water again!  I have a good feeling about today...


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 13, 2020)

jadetine said:


> Hello! I'll swing by and water again!  I have a good feeling about today...


Thanks! Ill send you a pm


----------



## Kate86 (Dec 13, 2020)

I can help!


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 13, 2020)

Kate86 said:


> I can help!


I pmd you!


----------



## Rairu (Dec 13, 2020)

Do you still need 1 person to come water?


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 13, 2020)

Rairu said:


> Do you still need 1 person to come water?


No im done for today thanks!


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 14, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Buffi (Dec 14, 2020)

I can help


----------



## Rairu (Dec 14, 2020)

I can come at the moment.


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 14, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## jadetine (Dec 14, 2020)

I'll try again,  and if nothing pops up, maybe I'm a blight upon your land and you should just bar me from your island...


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 23, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 23, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Buffi (Dec 23, 2020)

I can come visit again and water your flowers


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 23, 2020)

Buffi said:


> I can come visit again and water your flowers


Yay thanks! I will send dodo


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 23, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Kate86 (Dec 23, 2020)

I’ll help again!


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 23, 2020)

Kate86 said:


> I’ll help again!



Thankksss  i will send a dodo!


----------



## Anblick (Dec 23, 2020)

I can come water! PM me a dodo and I'll head over in a min!


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 23, 2020)

Anblick said:


> I can come water! PM me a dodo and I'll head over in a min!


Sorry im closed for today 
But you're welcome next time!


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 29, 2020)

bump!


----------



## mare stellas (Dec 29, 2020)

Still need someone to water your flowers ?


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 29, 2020)

mare stellas said:


> Still need someone to water your flowers ?


Hey ! Yes i could still need someone 
Are you available now?


----------



## mare stellas (Dec 29, 2020)

Yes i am !


----------



## velv3tkisses (Dec 29, 2020)

I would love to help if still open!


----------

